# Adopted! 15 year old dog in AZ-owner surrender



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

This poor lab was turned in to the pound for being too old. This kills me. Anyone in AZ who could at least foster? Will be put down soon if no one takes her.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

That is so sad..How can someone do that?


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't get it. Poor thing did nothing wrong. She just got old. :no:


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww man! That's so wrong. I live in California but visiting granddaughter in Michigan now. Otherwise I'd be tempted to go get her. Praying for a rescuer for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a link for the listing of this girl?

I found a Lab Rescue in Phoenix, was going to send her info to them. The Rescue may be aware of her. 

I'll go ahead and copy and past the picture and send, hopefully that will work.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I really have to wonder what is wrong with some people. Who does this kind of thing? Poor old girl. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't see her listed on their website
Maricopa County - Animal Care & Control
maybe call and see if they have her and then get contact info to the rescue. The picture has her ID and kennel number so that may be enough for the rescue groups to find her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I sent the picture of the lab in the OP's post to the Lab Rescue. 

I looked through the shelter listing but didn't get all the way through it and didn't see her listed.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used the search feature to limit to just Mariposa county, female, black, over 1 year and didn't see her. I may have missed her though


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sandy*

Try looking on Facebook at Maricopa County Animal care and control for Lab.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did check, I didn't see her listed on the FB page either.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I got that picture from someone's post on FB. I asked them for more information. I hope they get back to me soon!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

*Urgent! 15 year old dog in AZ-owner surrender*

I called the rescue too and left a message with all her info.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

*Urgent! 15 year old dog in AZ-owner surrender*

I didn't see her on the website either. The pic says she won't be available until the 18th. I wonder why?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

This breaks my heart, praying she gets the love and home she deserves.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SD Golden*

SD Golden:

Can you include the link to the person on Facebook that posted the picture?


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

*Urgent! 15 year old dog in AZ-owner surrender*

https://m.facebook.com/groups/28718...0268&notif_t=group_comment_follow&ref=m_notif

Let me know if that works. Their name is Michelle Johnson. I don't know them personally.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Disgusting!! The person who surrendered the helpless animal should be put down! I don't want to assume anything, but I really hope they had a good reason for doing this!
Unbelievable!!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

*Urgent! 15 year old dog in AZ-owner surrender*

Just got word that she was adopted!! I'm so glad! Thanks for all of your concern and help!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Update:


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

One day the person that gave up that poor old dog WILL BE OLD TOO! The world is round, they may get the same treatment one day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's wonderful news. Just a look in her eyes at that first picture broke my heart. What a shame for human race!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> That's wonderful news. Just a look in her eyes at that first picture broke my heart. What a shame for human race!



She looks terrified! Broke my heart too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!!*

So happy to hear she was adopted!! GOOD WORK SD AND CAROLINA MOM!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful news to hear she's been adopted!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank goodness, wonderful news. 

Although I find this extremely heartless and cruel the owners turned her into the shelter, I try not to make judgement, who knows what was going on in their lives. If I knew the facts and it was say because she was old, that would be a different story and I'd have a lot to say about it.

Main thing is this girl is safe and will live her days out with a family and be loved.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's great news. I would hate to feel I had to give my dog up because of life circumstances. Right now if something happened with my parents Chloe would go to my sister. But if she wasn't around I don't know where she would go. Hopefully this was because of life circumstances and not just dumping a old dog.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> That's great news. I would hate to feel I had to give my dog up because of life circumstances. Right now if something happened with my parents Chloe would go to my sister. But if she wasn't around I don't know where she would go. Hopefully this was because of life circumstances and not just dumping a old dog.


That's a good point..I don't know if my girlfriend would keep my golden if something happened to me. She never walks him. I'm the one buying his food for the most part. I buy his vitamins and probiotics. I paid for all of the surgeries of my last golden. I've just come to the conclusion that she is a dog lover from a distance..LOL!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Goldylover2 said:


> That's a good point..I don't know if my girlfriend would keep my golden if something happened to me. She never walks him. I'm the one buying his food for the most part. I buy his vitamins and probiotics. I paid for all of the surgeries of my last golden. I've just come to the conclusion that she is a dog lover from a distance..LOL!!!


It's not a bad idea to have that conversation with girlfriend. Then you can make plans with somebody in case something did happen. My sister is a dog lover so there is no question she would take her. But my other sisters husband has allergies and he is not a dog person.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> It's not a bad idea to have that conversation with girlfriend. Then you can make plans with somebody in case something did happen. My sister is a dog lover so there is no question she would take her. But my other sisters husband has allergies and he is not a dog person.


I did bring it up today on a hike. We concluded it she couldn't handle him. Our trainer would be her first option.


----------

